# Madrid: spectacular and modern Christmas lights



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Impressive christmas lights! But one question: Where is the snow?


snow? mmmm during this month it uses to snow a lot.. (it snows more in the countryside than in the city) Today the countryside near the mountains is absolutely white, Madrid province is in alert because of snow, this week may be the city will be white


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Impressive christmas lights! But one question: Where is the snow?


some examples of the last years:




























































































If you want to see more pics of madrid under the snow go to this flickr:
http://flickr.com/photos/elynmortal/tags/nieve/


And one more pic of the christmas lights:


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

i loved the lights they look awesome...thnx for sharing...:cheers1:


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

some pics of the last year christmas lights:

The cityhall:








Bigger here: http://flickr.com/photos/cuellar/2132320632/sizes/o/









Bigger here: http://flickr.com/photos/cuellar/333072853/sizes/o/










Plaza de Castilla:

















Plaza Mayor:

































Centro:









Atocha:









Calle Alcalá:

















Chueca:









Recoletos:

























Trees:








































^^ inside the tree:










^^ by imagensubliminal from flickr


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

edited


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope it is this spectacular even after mayor Gallardon leaves.


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Impressive christmas lights! But one question: Where is the snow?


Usually at Madrid province`s mountain ranges, 35 km far away from the city


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

More pcitures by great Obidos.



Obidos said:


> Madrid. Gran Via.





Obidos said:


> Madrid, Cibeles y Calle Alcalá


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

That is really very very nice!!!


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Madrid looks fantastic at Christmas time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome thread kay:


----------



## Ace! (May 22, 2008)

Best xmas decoration I've ever seen!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Excelentes fotos. Fabulosa la iluminacion navideña de Madrid.


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

More decorations from this year:














































Guiños:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice pictures, Asbestos. Please can you tell me in which street are the hearts?

Thanks again.


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

madridhere said:


> Very nice pictures, Asbestos. Please can you tell me in which street are the hearts?
> 
> Thanks again.


You're wellcome,those hearts are in Princesa street


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you. I´ll go to see them very soon.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

very cool pics. I specially like the Agata Ruiz de la Prada lights


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

wapo5050 said:


> very cool pics. I specially like the Agata Ruiz de la Prada lights


me too and her big tree made of hearts and stars,really nice


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you, Asbestos, really nice pictures. Here there are some more pictures by me.


Recoletos Avenue.



















La propia iluminación de Recoletos.





































Ortega y Gasset vista desde Recoletos:










Una calle perpendicular a Recoletos.



















Colón y el árbol que ya ha sacado Obidos.





































La calle Goya desde Colón.


----------

